# Photos of your Pipe & Tobacco Cabinet / Storage



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey Guys,

The forum is chock full of great advice and general information. We also have a great thread showing photos of the pipes you all own. Always great to look at.

I am getting to the stage where I need to start thinking about some kind of storage system for my pipes and tobacco. I searched the forums and there are some scattered threads & posts showing misc. pics of people's set-ups and or DIY projects.
I would love to be able to see as many ideas as possible, all at once.

Do you guys mind posting your set-ups so that I and a lot of other people can see the different options that people use or have created.

This is how most people make decisions. By seeing what other people use or have done. Give us ideas! Expand our minds to the possibilities.

Please post whatever you got. The more we see the better.
Post your amazing $5,000 beauty set-ups. And also post your DIY, smart use of material creations. It may also be something a lot simpler like a cabinet in your kitchen or something similar. Lets see all systems. Expensive or cheap, doesn't matter - this thread doesn't discriminate up or down. Lets see what you got.

If you guys have recommendations for using certain shops or retailers, or a type of construction plan/drawing etc...please provide info on that as well.

Looking forward to see how you guys do it.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm only about 3 months into the piping experience and I really do not have a "storage system", but my entertainment center in my basement seems to work out perfect for keeping everything in order. I have two large piers, and I use the left for components, and the right for my pipes. As you can see, I can move some shelves up from the bottom of the pier, if I need to make more room.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

A nice-looking and handy arrangement 8ball. It looks a bit similar to mine, down to the St. James Flake, SL, FVF, etc. stash. That saddle billiard on the right even looks like my Sav Hercules 114EX! What I don't have, however, are any of those cool Formula 1 models! I do have a large Corgi model of a WWII Spitfire Mk1, though. :clap2:


----------



## Old_Salt (Feb 25, 2008)

I use a modular wire shelving system, " Elfa" brand. sold thru " The Container Store"
if you do not have one close, you can order online.
Shop elfa > Components > Ventilated Shelving at The Container Store

This is a recent photo of my stash


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

That's an awesome set up, Old Salt. I drool over your collection, and the trains are sweet.



Zeabed said:


> A nice-looking and handy arrangement 8ball. It looks a bit similar to mine, down to the St. James Flake, SL, FVF, etc. stash. That saddle billiard on the right even looks like my Sav Hercules 114EX! What I don't have, however, are any of those cool Formula 1 models! I do have a large Corgi model of a WWII Spitfire Mk1, though. :clap2:


Thanks! I would like to eventually get into the WWII models, but with 20-30 diecast cars, I've just about run out of room. Right now, Gawith, is about the most popular with me. If you look to the right, you can even see my small collection of snuff, that stuff is great when you need a quick pick me up.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Old_Salt said:


> I use a modular wire shelving system, " Elfa" brand. sold thru " The Container Store"
> if you do not have one close, you can order online.
> Shop elfa > Components > Ventilated Shelving at The Container Store
> 
> This is a recent photo of my stash


That paper shredder is for flakes, isn't it?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Old_Salt said:


> I use a modular wire shelving system, " Elfa" brand. sold thru " The Container Store"
> if you do not have one close, you can order online.
> Shop elfa > Components > Ventilated Shelving at The Container Store
> 
> This is a recent photo of my stash


Holy flaming crap that's an awesome stash! mg:


----------



## N7COF (Dec 29, 2008)

My humble cellar a shelf in my wic - still need to stock up 

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2288923890050172860LuMLVN


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Combination Baccy cellar/ trumpet mute collection(top Shelf)


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Geez, guys. With your collections, I think it would take me over a half hour just to decide what to smoke.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

This a older picture as I had to move the mason jars out and add another rack. Im working on the other side to add the same rack setup. So then I will have more space and can spread out a little. And one of my favorites.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

That pile of Royal Yacht is a sight to behold. :nod:


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Gentleman. Incredible.
The pictures in here are showing us what its all about.
Awesome stuff.
I love how many of you have your other favorite(s) in life sitting side by side with this pleasure. 'Sweetness' - Your Aromatic mistress?!? 

Would love to see more. This is giving us all some good ideas.

Heard from a few guys today (at the local B&M) of their systems. One common trait was a tool box system in effect. You know the multiple small drawers in a tool box. One on top of another with 10 or more drawers. A very well known local pipe collector and seller uses that. He lined the bottom with felt and lays each of his pipes flat on the drawer. Opens up one drawer and sees all of his pipes staring back at him.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

Mine is pretty simple (and small) compared to most of you guys, but it works for me. I have some Sam Gawith Chocolate Flake and some Sam Gawith Best Brown that should be arriving today. I'm sure at some point I'll have to do something different. Similar to whatI had to do with my wet shaving equipment when I started getting involved in shaving with safety razor and traditional lather creation.arty:










Oh and after seeing this pic I think I need to darken up my pipe rack a little. Doesn't look quite that light in person. I think it might be because it's under the shelf where the light is blocked. The flash shows the truth. LOL


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Very nice set-ups folks!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Hermit - whats the cat's favorite blend?

Oh, and let me guess, his name is ... SMOKEY!


----------



## mighty (May 11, 2009)

Hi all. Hopefully my image comes through. First attempt at it. The stand was the gift I received from Hendu. It fits perfectly on my desk and holds my limited selection of pipes beautifully!

From Left to right: Bjarne, Boswell, Corncob, and my wonderful Meerschaum. Only been smoking my Meer for about 3 weeks now.









Mighty


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

mighty said:


> Hi all. Hopefully my image comes through. First attempt at it. The stand was the gift I received from Hendu. It fits perfectly on my desk and holds my limited selection of pipes beautifully!
> 
> From Left to right: Bjarne, Boswell, Corncob, and my wonderful Meerschaum. Only been smoking my Meer for about 3 weeks now.
> 
> ...


Glad the rack is working our for ya Mike!

BTW - That Bjarne is a good looking pipe.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

nate560 said:


> This a older picture as I had to move the mason jars out and add another rack. Im working on the other side to add the same rack setup. So then I will have more space and can spread out a little. And one of my favorites.
> 
> View attachment 29499
> View attachment 29500


If you ever want to get rid of some of that, I know who you can call. ipe:


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

RJpuffs said:


> Hermit - whats the cat's favorite blend?
> 
> Oh, and let me guess, his name is ... SMOKEY!


"His" name was gonna be Angelo, 'til he turned out to be Angie. 
Her mother was a "neighborhood" cat who I fed and befriended.
She brought us a kitty that was maybe four weeks old on April 7th.
Three weeks later, she showed up with another three.
We captured the three and they've had shots and are adoptable.
Anybody need a kittin?  The mother has been fixed and any of the 
other kitties that don't get adopted will be, too.
Angie will be an indoor cat.

Her favorite blend:
Kane's of New Zealand - Lamb Cake Slices pipe tobacco reviews


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Hermit said:


> Her favorite blend:
> Kane's of New Zealand - Lamb Cake Slices pipe tobacco reviews


my favorite, too. i have lbs of it.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

Bump!

Come on guys! Post up some pics of how/where you store all your goodies......


----------

